# Pavarotti and the Nessun Dorma on CD



## Tille (Feb 2, 2010)

Dear forum,

This is my first time visiting, and I have a request:

Can anybody recommend "good" CD version where Mr. Pavarotti sings the "Nessun 
Dorma". I would really apreciate any suggestions. If you are also able to include any 
references to it, like ISBN-number or any other identification to the CD it would be a great 
help.

All the best to all of you.
/Lars
Sweden


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Whole _Turandot_ with cast including him and Sutherland, conducted by Zubin Mehta with LPO.

The CD cover:


----------



## OperaSaz (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Puccini-Turandot-Giacomo/dp/B0000041Q3

This isn't a plug for amazon, but if you wanted to you can download the track individually in mp3 format.

Saz
__________
"Opera is an 18th- and 19th-century art that must find a 20th-century audience."


----------

